# Low Magnesuim levels in mixed hay fields



## aldent (Mar 15, 2015)

Have 2 hay fields, one is orchard grass and one is timothy. Mag levels in timothy field last year were low so we spread Mag Lime to bring levels up. Orchard Grass field was good last year, But this year it is lower. Any Ideas from any one on how to bring levels up besides the mag lime. My Soil report came back saying that I don't need lime. I know that the Mag is very expensive to buy to put on the fields by it self.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.soils.wisc.edu/extension/pubs/A2524.pdf

Regards, Mike


----------



## Franchisefarmstn (Oct 1, 2016)

Have you tried spraying liquid additives?


----------

